# Maxxis Super-Tacky vs. 3C...how much faster do they wear?



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

Seems like Minions are a popular choice of tire for DHing, and they offer several versions. I am looking to run them tubeless (UST, no stans) on my Mavic 823s. Unfortunately, they are only available in super-tacky (42a) in the UST version and I'd like to get extended use out of these tires. Can anyone offer a comparison between the super-tacky and 3C (or other) versions in terms of wear time? Are they truly a "race day only" tire, meaning I'll need to replace them after a weekend of riding? I'm sure that I'd have no complaints about the traction, but if they wear fast I can't afford to drop $100 on tires every weekend of DH riding.

Should I just throw my hat in the ring with Michelin (DH 16 front & 24 rear) as they are UST compatible and reports say that they do last for a while?

I've got no experience with either so any/all input is welcome. TIA.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nevermind, didn't read the UST specific part.

Up front they last quite a while, on the back... ugh... not much


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

the minion 42a compound UST doesn't wear out in a weekend, but if you're riding alot you'll probably go through it in 3-4 months. You can use the supertacky with your UST wheels without going ghetto, but you do need sealent. Edit: apparently people who have actually RUN them disagree, I've only used on a friends bike for 2 weeks and didn't see any signs of intense wear. 

My 3c's were amazing. Lasted about a year of heavy riding (weekends, plus for a few months riding every day) and i'll finally be retiring them next week as I'm going tubeless and don't want a tire that could have a risky sidewall going on. As far as tread though, they're still at about 3/4, and still grip like a champ. I'll be keeping them as backup tires if I ever rip my new ones. I'm not running them again because I happen to have some nevegals laying around, and I figure i'm too young to get locked into a single tire choice if I've only really gotten ride time on one. They definitely roll faster though! 

hope that helps


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

William42 said:


> the minion 42a compound UST doesn't wear out in a weekend, but if you're riding alot you'll probably go through it in 3-4 months. You can use the supertacky with your UST wheels without going ghetto, but you do need sealent. My supertacky's were amazing. Lasted about a year of heavy riding (weekends, plus for a few months riding every day) and i'll finally be retiring them next week as I'm going tubeless and don't want a tire that could have a risky sidewall going on. As far as tread though, they're still at about 3/4, and still grip like a champ. I'll be keeping them as backup tires if I ever rip my new ones. I'm not running them again because I happen to have some nevegals laying around, and I figure i'm too young to get locked into a single tire choice if I've only really gotten ride time on one. They definitely roll faster though!
> 
> hope that helps


5 full runs at keystone and my super tacky's had noticeably less grip then before. wore out by the end of the day. not a fan by an means. 
O.t. but spend your cash on some pin'it umma gummys.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

You'll find the Super Tacky hold up pretty well if you don't need to do any asphalt commuting on them. Pavement wears out any soft compound tires faster than any bed of shale on the trail.


I'll be setting up some UST minions too soon, and I wish they at least came with a dual compound option, but the ST will have to do. I will be running DHFs front and rear for better wear over a DHR on the back instead. the DHF treadblock pattern wears much slower.


----------



## skatetokil (Apr 27, 2004)

I got an entire race season out of my 40a minions. The rear was starting to get rather ragged, but the front was still biting well.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

William42 said:


> the minion 42a compound UST doesn't wear out in a weekend,


Does for me.

I've ripped knobs off after 3 runs.

PC: 3C versions are in my opinion the best compound(s) that maxxis has put out. They're not quite as soft as the old slow reazays but they grip almost as well and last about 3 times as long.

I like the way the STs ride but they've basically been like throwing money in the trash for me.


----------



## rogue (Apr 5, 2004)

For sure the 42A Super Tacky compound wears fast, but the grip is really nice.
I wouldnt be worried about running a soft compound on the front... they seem to last ages on there.
I run a 2.7 40a on the front (DH casing - non UST) with Stans on an EX823rim and usually a 2.5 42a ST DHR or DHF UST on the rear..... seems to work quite well.
As others have said, dont ride to much on pavement, and maybe the DHF running on the rear will last longer (although braking grip isnt quite as good as the DHR)
Hope that helps.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

super tacky... I only run them at N* or a bike park. They just ware way to fast for me. After 2 weeks of use I retired mine to the tire rack until the summer. I was seeing chunks fly off and knobs splitting. (and I'm only 125lbs with gear...) 

I like hard tires 60a is my choice in maxxis call me crazy oh well. I do alot of fireroad climbing to get to the top of my local DH runs and put alot more miles on my FR rig than most people do. 

50 bucks for a tire, it better last me a long time.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

> PC: 3C versions are in my opinion the best compound(s) that maxxis has put out. They're not quite as soft as the old slow reazays but they grip almost as well and last about 3 times as long.


Thanks for the replies guys. I was hoping to keep things tubeless (and not have to use sealant) and the 3Cs aren't available UST. Maybe I'll man up and throw some DH tubes in there. I just feel like since I have the UST rims I might as well utilize them to get the advantages of tubeless.

Anyone got opinions of the Michelins? I'd love to read some reviews, but it doesn't look like they'll be coming back anytime soon.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

PCinSC said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I was hoping to keep things tubeless (and not have to use sealant) and the 3Cs aren't available UST. Maybe I'll man up and throw some DH tubes in there. I just feel like since I have the UST rims I might as well utilize them to get the advantages of tubeless.
> 
> Anyone got opinions of the Michelins? I'd love to read some reviews, but it doesn't look like they'll be coming back anytime soon.


No bad bad bad bad! always use sealant no matter if it's UST or otherwise...


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> No bad bad bad bad! always use sealant no matter if it's UST or otherwise...


Why? 

I've been riding crappy old Hutchinson Octopus UST 2.5s for the last 9 months. Trail rides, DHing...no problems what-so-ever. No flats, no burps, no punctures, no torn casing or knobs. I don't go big, but I am a super-clyde and not a very smooth rider. It's just that the traction on those things kind of sticks, which is why I'm looking for new tires for the upcoming season.

Is there something I'm missing regarding UST tubeless and the need for sealant? If there is I'm all ears.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

PCinSC said:


> Why?
> 
> I've been riding crappy old Hutchinson Octopus UST 2.5s for the last 9 months. Trail rides, DHing...no problems what-so-ever. No flats, no burps, no punctures, no torn casing or knobs. I don't go big, but I am a super-clyde and not a very smooth rider. It's just that the traction on those things kind of sticks, which is why I'm looking for new tires for the upcoming season.
> 
> Is there something I'm missing regarding UST tubeless and the need for sealant? If there is I'm all ears.


using a UST compatible rim just means there is no need for a conversion rim-strip. a UST tire just has a bead that allows a better seal against the rim.

I am genuinely amazed you can run them with no sealent at all. The point of the sealant is to seal any small punctures encountered. Without it, if you got a tear or puncture, you would never get any air back in, and be S-O-L


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Karupshun said:


> I am genuinely amazed you can run them with no sealent at all. The point of the sealant is to seal any small punctures encountered. Without it, if you got a tear or puncture, you would never get any air back in, and be S-O-L


I carry a presta tube... So no SOL...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

PCinSC said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I was hoping to keep things tubeless (and not have to use sealant) and the 3Cs aren't available UST. Maybe I'll man up and throw some DH tubes in there. I just feel like since I have the UST rims I might as well utilize them to get the advantages of tubeless.
> 
> Anyone got opinions of the Michelins? I'd love to read some reviews, but it doesn't look like they'll be coming back anytime soon.


I've heard 3c Maxxis tires work good on UST. The Stans sealant helps keep air in there is all. You don't lose pressure as fast over time.

Dude, if you haven't at least tried Michelins, you owe it to yourself to get some. Comp 16 in the front is my favorite, but I also like them in the rear. A Comp 24 sounds good in the rear as well. I compare them to Super Tackys as far as wear though. Maybe a little better wearing than Maxxis, but they are really sticky. You'll suffer pedaling wise but you won't lose traction very much. :thumbsup:


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I carry a presta tube... So no SOL...


That's smart, but you _do_ use sealant?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Karupshun said:


> That's smart, but you _do_ use sealant?


Ha! Yes I do. Little back story: the only tubeless problem I've ever had happened riding a trail called "The Entertainer" near Mt Shasta Ca. Part of the trail goes down in a dry river bed full of sharp rocks. My UST High Roller got a 1/4 inch tear from the rocks and the Stans almost sealed it, but when I tried to put any pressure in the tire, the sealant would just come out the hole. 

So I had to (messy) install a tube to make it back to the truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

Karupshun said:


> I am genuinely amazed you can run them with no sealent at all. The point of the sealant is to seal any small punctures encountered. Without it, if you got a tear or puncture, you would never get any air back in, and be S-O-L


I thought the whole point of UST was to be able to run a tire without a tube. And unless I'm wrong about the product development time-line, the UST standard was developed before bicycle tire sealants were widely available. I've never seen any manufacturer of UST products (Mavic or the tire companies) state that sealant must be used with a UST set-up.

I do carry a spare tube in case I ever do tear or puncture a tire, though. So far, so good.

Now you've got me all nervous.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

PCinSC said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I was hoping to keep things tubeless (and not have to use sealant) and the 3Cs aren't available UST. Maybe I'll man up and throw some DH tubes in there. I just feel like since I have the UST rims I might as well utilize them to get the advantages of tubeless.
> 
> Anyone got opinions of the Michelins? I'd love to read some reviews, but it doesn't look like they'll be coming back anytime soon.


I've currently got two 3c minions on 823s, setup tubeless on my demo 7 and rode them for months before it started snowing.

The reason I put sealant in ANY tubeless setup I use is because regardless of tire, rim etc, I always end up burping or puncturing a tire. With sealant, you may not even notice this happening because it reseals quickly. Without sealant you may be looking at a 30 minute ordeal in the woods.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

PCinSC said:


> I thought the whole point of UST was to be able to run a tire without a tube. And unless I'm wrong about the product development time-line, the UST standard was developed before bicycle tire sealants were widely available. I've never seen any manufacturer of UST products (Mavic or the tire companies) state that sealant must be used with a UST set-up.


You believe everything manufacturers tell you?


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> You believe everything manufacturers tell you?


Yup.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

PCinSC said:


> Yup.


Enjoy your super tackys since that's the only tubeless option available then


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

The only real expierience I have with a UST rim and UST tire combo is a lightweight XC rim and a 2.1 Ignitor UST and I was on that for 3-4 months without putting sealant in while riding pretty agreesivley(for a superlight wheelset) in rocky, cactus litterd desert terrain.

But yes, just get the Michelin's


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Get a 3C.

But really, you should give the Michelin's a look. They're soft, grippy, but wear VERY VERY well. Somehow my DH24 in rear saw a lot of pavement time, but every time I look back at it, it looks like it's almost new. On the trail, they HOOK UP. Michelins tend to run a wee bit small, but I'd prefer less rolling resistance in the rear... (that sounds awful...)

A DH24 in the rear with a 3C Minion up front would be a nice combo....


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

How the he11 do you guys get super tackys to last?? You guys must ride indoors on silk sheets of something. 

In the rear ST = one day at whistler. They loose knobs in chunks. I think the (no longer available) slow reeezaayyyys lasted better...they wore fast, but knobs did not just peel off.

I ran minion 3Cs tubeless (on 721s with a bit of stans) for the later of the summer and they held up pretty well. I have been on mich tires a lot for the past couple of years, and they seem to hold up quite well for me as well. The only prob with mich is the limited treads available. The 24 works good in the back in hard pack. The 16 works good in front in SOFT dirt other than that you have to get creative. They need something that is a better intermediate tire IMO like a cut 24 or a 32 in 2.5" etc. 

Really depends on your terrain, if it is generally dry and harder/rocky then the 24 is fast and quite good (cut the front please)...16s work great in really organic/composty loose stuff. But maxxis offers sooooo many more options and combos for other terrains..


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

man....totally overruled. Don't listen to me at all, I rode on a buddys 42a's for two weeks of hard riding and saw no signs of wear, and assumed that they'd hold up just fine. 

Apparently the people who actually run them disagree, go with what they say.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

William42 said:


> Don't listen to me at all, I rode on a buddys 42a's for two weeks of hard riding and saw no signs of wear, and assumed that they'd hold up just fine.
> 
> Apparently the people who actually run them disagree, go with what they say.


Uh...........which is it? :skep:



William42 said:


> My supertacky's were amazing. Lasted about a year of heavy riding (weekends, plus for a few months riding every day) and i'll finally be retiring them next week as I'm going tubeless and don't want a tire that could have a risky sidewall going on. As far as tread though, they're still at about 3/4, and still grip like a champ.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Uh...........which is it? :skep:


I guess I shouldn't believe everything MTBR posters tell me either, huh?


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

PCinSC said:


> I thought the whole point of UST was to be able to run a tire without a tube. And unless I'm wrong about the product development time-line, the UST standard was developed before bicycle tire sealants were widely available. I've never seen any manufacturer of UST products (Mavic or the tire companies) state that sealant must be used with a UST set-up.
> 
> I do carry a spare tube in case I ever do tear or puncture a tire, though. So far, so good.
> 
> Now you've got me all nervous.


The UST bead creates the necessary seal against the rim to hold air, and avoid burps. This is why only _certain_ DH tires that are non UST work with tubeless set-ups in the ghetto option.

the sealant does this





I never get tired of watching this guy go to town on the tire.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

That vid is hysterical.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

excuse me, meant to say 3c's good catch. 

My 3c's were amazing. 

the super tracky's i rode on a borrowed friends bike for 2 weeks and didn't see signs of wear. 

sorry for the misinformation!

edit: if you have any other proof of me being a jackass, let me know and maybe i can try and clear it up! probably not, but hopefully


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't know if you're racing or anything, but here's a good solution I found to fast wearing tires. 
I def. prefer the feel of the 42a or 40a, but they do wear too fast. I picked up a set of the 60a DHFs to run for my regular riding. They don't hold as well in the corners and slide around quite a bit, but you adjust quickly. Come race weekend, I throw on the 40a's for practice and race run. 2 brand new tires last me 3 or 4 races, then both become rear tires for future races and a new 40a gets put up front for another 3 or 4 races. Then you just keep cycling them out. 
The 60a's keep FOREVER. And the benefit to running them is come race weekend when you run the 40a's you feel like you're on rails and can push the corners that much harder since you're used to the 60s poorer traction. Makes you feel more confident and faster, which are both great things to feel on a race weekend. 
This really only applies for racing though. I don't care about traction except when it counts for me, and that's race run. The rest of my riding is just for fun and training, and less traction isn't a big deal. Plus it's kinda amusing to slide all over; makes for a lot more of those "holy crap, I can't believe I made it out of that!" situations.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

PCinSC said:


> I guess I shouldn't believe everything MTBR posters tell me either, huh?


Oh god no.

Certainly not in the dh forum.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Oh god no.
> 
> Certainly not in the dh forum.


 :thumbsup:

Let me ask this. I tend the think of the UST rim and UST tire combination as "safer" than a typical sealant tubeless conversion because the UST rim and tire (bead) are designed to work together to seal properly. Whereas the do it yourself version (with a non-UST rim and tire) doesn't have the benefit of those stricter tolerances. I'd actually be more worried about burping and/or the bead coming off the rim at an inopportune time with the non-UST set-up. I'm not sure if this fear is justified.

Of course, I do see the benefits of sealant and maybe in the future will look into it. That video sure is convincing. In my area we just do not have thorns or the like that typically cause punctures like that. And I run my pressures pretty high (usually around 40psi) so I haven't had any issues at all with my UST set-up. Maybe out west the puncture thing is more of an issue.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I spent a week on 42a Maxxis tyres in rocky dusty terrain and they are completely toasted. SR compound tyres last better and I'm guessing the 3C have the best of both.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

you guys seem to forget one thing .... the kind of ride you do .. i race dh and ride DH 7 month a year 3 or 4 times per week .. and use supertacky tires for 3 years, i peel 1 knob out, for sure they wear faster than other tires but i swear that if you take these tires out after 1 day, thats cause you keep blocking your wheels for nothing, it depend on how you ride... lets take an example, if you are a freerider and go on the shore, LOL any tires gonna get rip easely, if you freeride more you usualy block your wheel more often i guess, and for the Dh guys who are using these tires and wearing them in a week end, keep your fingers off your brrakes and if you do i would like to know how much you weight, these tires do wear fast but please stop lying here or explain us correctly your style of riding....

you should use the DHR supertacky in the back and DHF in front, i use this combo for 3 years now but this season i feel like going with high rollers in the back and DHF in front... both super tacky, and i just gonna change them each 2 weekend, oh and i forgot i run different tires when its very wet thought, when its dry i think im changing them after 2 weekends ( friday,saturday,sunday) 2 times, 8 run fridays, 4 saturdays, race sundays + 2 day practice during week.... they wear out fast but idk if its cause im not riding them in the wet, but i can't understand how you can get these tires to wear out after a day in whistler lol 

hope it help you out !


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey wiz, I don't think they're litterly wearing out as in they're unusable and zero tread left. Are you into car racing at all? The analogy would be akin to this: a new set of tires goes insane for the first few laps, then traction drops off quickly and significantly. The tire still has "tread" but the grip has gone off.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

i can understand that statement, but i read the whole thread and idk if you did too but there is some people couting stories that are hard to believe lol ... i cant understand they have less grip at the begining of a week end and at the end of it, but i just dont get how some people are "burning" them in a day or that they can actualy peel off cople knobs while riding... i was just confused by some of the stories, i mean they could at least explain in what situation the tires started to peel off ... after 3 week ? while riding on a shore ? it was raining ? were they puling the break 24/7 from the begning of the black comb until the end of the bone yard ? .... that's what i was trying to say, i do know these tires wear off fast... and for sure your right about it, im completly on your side about that, thats actualy a good description about how the tire actualy wear off ....


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

the knobs coming off is truth. I ran the Slowreezay's (40a) about three years ago and after a day at N*, I was missing large chunks of the tread. Small price to pay for the exceptional grip.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

does it happen often .. or it just happen over N*... ? i did happen to me once too .. but i didnt have a problem with this since last season .. this season the only thing happen is that the thread was breaking .. like they were practicly cut idk if you understand what i mean ..


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

My 42 Minion F probably will last another season (one so far.) Using it in the front, it still has a huge amount of tread left.

I use Highrollers in the rear and the 3C and 42s that I've used both wear out quickly. The 3C did seem to have better bite, but once the top layer of tread wore down, it did not grab well at all. The 42 has overall, less bite, but as it wears, the bite remains more predictable. The rears seem to last about half a season. 

I did not race the tires (I race XC), but did downhill on them. I ride (rode) them about 3 times a week on pavement and rock (lots of rock!) I'm sure if all I rode were loamy trails, they would last quite a bit longer.

I love both tires though, especially the Minion.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I ran a 42 Minion F for a couple months last season tubeless (stans convert) and it is still in fine shape. Took about three runs to wear off all the rubber hairs and since then I have noticed that large chunks are missing but overall it is still in one piece. Worked so well I'm gonna pick up a pair of the 3c's for next season when the front wears out. I'm not racing so I wanted to see how the durability compared myself. So far I'm not at all disappointed with the performance of the super tacky or the longevity. I didn't expect it to last as long as it has considering I can shred a stick-E nevegal in a matter of a week or two.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

PCinSC said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Let me ask this. I tend the think of the UST rim and UST tire combination as "safer" than a typical sealant tubeless conversion because the UST rim and tire (bead) are designed to work together to seal properly. Whereas the do it yourself version (with a non-UST rim and tire) doesn't have the benefit of those stricter tolerances. I'd actually be more worried about burping and/or the bead coming off the rim at an inopportune time with the non-UST set-up. I'm not sure if this fear is justified.
> 
> Of course, I do see the benefits of sealant and maybe in the future will look into it. That video sure is convincing. In my area we just do not have thorns or the like that typically cause punctures like that. And I run my pressures pretty high (usually around 40psi) so I haven't had any issues at all with my UST set-up. Maybe out west the puncture thing is more of an issue.


In a sense, you're right about the interface. In my experience this is only true for xc tires though.....typically with an aramid bead and more malleability. I've torn up just about every brand of single ply tire made on my xc bike (except specialized for some reason), and every single non UST tire I've ever set up tubeless. So due to the slightly thicker walls AND bead interface, I never use anything BUT tubeless tires on that bike.

But with dh tires, we're talking about a different beast. They're big, thick, have wire beads and aren't subject to nearly the same deformations as a thinner single ply tire. Other than intense 4 plys, I've always been able to seat a dh tire on a tubeless rim. But this is another realm where the sealant helps. Even if there isn't as ideal a mating surface, that sealant will compensate and help you get a seal. Plus ALL dh tires are thick so the UST designation in reference to the tire walls themselves are pretty moot......you're not going to puncture them any easier than a UST version.

Speaking personally on the 42a/super tacky topic: I've never been able to keep knobs on them long enough to actually 'wear out' the tread.

I don't think locale has anything to do with the failures I've had with tubeless tires. Most have been actually pinch flatting the tire. Same as with a tube but splitting the tire right above the bead on the rim. With any dh tire, this is not as big of an issue. But just try a 3c dh tire with some sealant. You'll get it setup and likely never think about it again.


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

Wizard4620383 said:


> you should use the DHR supertacky in the back and DHF in front


Don't tell me what I should use....
Maxis stopped designating the DHR and DHF for rear and front because they noticed lots of people running the DHF in the front and rear, and how good it was. I prefer the DHF front and rear over the DHR rear and DHF front, feels like you hold lines in corners a lot better and don't notice any difference in breaking really.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

GnaR9 said:


> Don't tell me what I should use....
> Maxis stopped designating the DHR and DHF for rear and front because they noticed lots of people running the DHF in the front and rear, and how good it was. I prefer the DHF front and rear over the DHR rear and DHF front, feels like you hold lines in corners a lot better and don't notice any difference in breaking really.


Dude calm down it was just a suggestion ... dont take this like i was trying to be your father or anything ... anyway i realy dont care what tire your gonna finaly use tbh , it was a suggestion.....


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

Wizard4620383 said:


> Dude calm down it was just a suggestion ... dont take this like i was trying to be your father or anything ... anyway i realy dont care what tire your gonna finaly use tbh , it was a suggestion.....


I was being sarcastic with the "don't tell me what to do" bit. And the rest was a little FYI, dude...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

GnaR9 said:


> I was being sarcastic with the "don't tell me what to do" bit. And the rest was a little FYI, dude...


Need more "Smilies" :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

GnaR9 said:


> I was being sarcastic with the "don't tell me what to do" bit. And the rest was a little FYI, dude...


ah its all good .. just wanted to be sure... but just wanted to be sure of one thing .. i found on europe website that the Michelin comp 24 is less heavier than the Minion DH Supertacky ... i always thought the minion was the lightest one ..


----------



## hospitalair (Jan 23, 2008)

I've been running the minion super tack front and slow rezzays rear for 6 months and I ride hard and ride to work on them every day which is 6 miles a day 5 days a week, I still have good tread right now I have about little less than half my tread I've been impressed w/them I thought they would wear out quick.I thought I would give them a try since they were 15.00 each so I bought a few and I;m glad I did.


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

Wizard4620383 said:


> less heavier


As in... lighter. 



Wizard4620383 said:


> ah its all good .. just wanted to be sure... but just wanted to be sure of one thing .. i found on europe website that the Michelin comp 24 is less heavier than the Minion DH Supertacky ... i always thought the minion was the lightest one ..


And according to sicklines.com, a Michelin comp 16 in a 2.2 weighs MORE than a Maxxis DHF 2.5 by around 60g. I know it's not a comp 24, but I don't see a bigger sized tire from Michelin, for the same intended use, but in a different tread pattern being any lighter.
Another FYI, I'm pretty sure the UST versions of the Minions are even lighter than the standard DH castings.


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

hospitalair said:


> I've been running the super tack and slow rezzay for 6 months and I ride hard and ride to work on them every day which is 6 miles a day 5 days a week, I still have good tread right now I have about little less than half my tread I've been impressed w/them I thought they would wear out quick.I thought I would give them a try since they were 15.00 each so I bought a few and I;m glad I did.


What tire? Minion, Highroller, etc...? And where did you find them for $15?


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

GnaR9 said:


> As in... lighter.
> 
> And according to sicklines.com, a Michelin comp 16 in a 2.2 weighs MORE than a Maxxis DHF 2.5 by around 60g. I know it's not a comp 24, but I don't see a bigger sized tire from Michelin, for the same intended use, but in a different tread pattern being any lighter.
> Another FYI, I'm pretty sure the UST versions of the Minions are even lighter than the standard DH castings.


Gnar watch this .. ah and btw sorry for my english (its my 3rd language) and at the same time i realy appreciated that you actualy corrected my statement... next time ill know how to write correctly ... but watch this .. this is about the tires weight...

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/wiki/Component_weights


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

Wizard4620383 said:


> Gnar watch this .. ah and btw sorry for my english (its my 3rd language) and at the same time i realy appreciated that you actualy corrected my statement... next time ill know how to write correctly ... but watch this .. this is about the tires weight...
> 
> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/wiki/Component_weights


That site looks old due to a lot of the parts listed not even being made anymore. Weightweenies.com and Sicklines.com both confirm the Minion weight I listed, and sicklines listings all have on scale shots. 
http://www.sicklines.com/weights/mtbtires


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

alright that look good ..


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

IIRC, the 2.2 Comp 24 I weighed was somewhere between 1150 and 1200g's


----------



## steve47co1 (May 18, 2005)

*I like Michelin's*

I run Michelin's for all lift served and shuttle type riding on my Demo 8 with 823 rims. I run a DH32 2.8 (actually measures 2.56) in the front and a DH16 or DH24 in a 2.5 (actually measures 2.33) in the rear.

I do not use sealant and have never had a problem - I am running 35 in the rear and 30 in the front - I ride at 200 lbs with all my gear on.

The wear is OK - not great - the hookup is great - something like Velcro. In re: wear/cost, I buy on eBay in the winter when people are looking to turn inventory into cash and so I usually have enough to get me through the whole summer of riding.

On my AM bike - a 2007 RFX - I ride Maxxis Minions DHF's F&R in a 2.5 on Mavic 819's, no sealant. Great traction for climbing, cornering and descending.

I am probably the only person you will meet that has run UST tubeless since it came out and has never had a flat. That is over 5 years. I do install tires meticulously with soapy water and inflate to 60 overnight before I ride them. And I inspect after ever ride when I am doing maintenance and cleaning the bike. If I see a problem, like a tear in the rubber or a torn knob, I replace the tire.


----------



## hospitalair (Jan 23, 2008)

GnaR9 said:


> What tire? Minion, Highroller, etc...? And where did you find them for $15?


I bought them through beyondbikes.
Zack has been the best to work with.


----------

